# Dish vs. DirecTV Comparison Chart



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

I've modified a chart that's been floating around here for a while to include nearly all available channels, HD or not, and list what each provider has currently in HD. Total channel counts are also tallied on the lower right-hand side. The chart has been updated with the latest information from E* and D* as of last month (July 2008). It does include the new E* channels added August 1 as well.

If anyone has any updates/changes, feel free to let me know. Enjoy!


----------



## WilliamsBMW (Feb 10, 2005)

Great chart thanks for the effort!!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

That's good stuff! Very comprehensive and easy to read and understand, nothing "fuzzy" about those numbers! :righton:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Good chart. However, MHD seems to be missing and I was under the impression MTV, VH1, and CMT weren't offering any HD content yet. Can anyone verify that?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Good chart. However, MHD seems to be missing and I was under the impression MTV, VH1, and CMT weren't offering any HD content yet. Can anyone verify that?


I know that MTV and Vh1 are starting to shoot new series in HD now, but some of these aren't slated to air until the first or second quarter of 2009.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ajc68 said:


> I know that MTV and Vh1 are starting to shoot new series in HD now, but some of these aren't slated to air until the first or second quarter of 2009.


Good to know. Gives us some feel as to when the missing Viacom channels might come to Dish.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Good chart. However, MHD seems to be missing and I was under the impression MTV, VH1, and CMT weren't offering any HD content yet. Can anyone verify that?


MHD has been renamed to Palladia. As far as networks broadcasting in HD: it is not the intention of this chart to display channels that are or are not actually broadcasting HD content, just whether or not the channel is offered in HD.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

bandit said:


> Could you please explain the color coding?
> 
> Thanks..........Frank


Color coding is detailed in a key located at the bottom of the fourth column.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Great work .. Thanks!


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

FSN NY was renamed MSG Plus


----------



## bandit (Aug 6, 2008)

anex80 said:


> Color coding is detailed in a key located at the bottom of the fourth column.


Yep I finally saw it.........thanks


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Great job! Looks like it will be a photo finish....

I'm sure both include (at least) 4 locals in their counts, I don't see here. Can certainly see how they all get "over 100".


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

tcatdbs said:


> Great job! Looks like it will be a photo finish....
> 
> I'm sure both include (at least) 4 locals in their counts, I don't see here. Can certainly see how they all get "over 100".


The D* count includes 8 distant HD networks which were listed on their channel lineup card. E* does not include locals as none were listed on their channel lineup card.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

anex80 said:


> MHD has been renamed to Palladia. As far as networks broadcasting in HD: it is not the intention of this chart to display channels that are or are not actually broadcasting HD content, just whether or not the channel is offered in HD.


Sorry, forgot about that rename. Two days from now ny old brain will probably have me upset when I can't find MHD on my guide....

Regarding the HD content question for the music channels, I was just seeking information. I can't imagine the various shades of color you'd have to use to represent the varying amounts of HD programming on each channel.

It's a great chart and I've already saved it. I'm actually surprised at the numbers.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> FSN NY was renamed MSG Plus


Thanks. I'll make the change and will publish an updated version in a few weeks. I want to give others time to point out changes that need to be made as well.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Sorry, forgot about that rename. Two days from now ny old brain will probably have me upset when I can't find MHD on my guide....
> 
> Regarding the HD content question for the music channels, I was just seeking information. I can't imagine the various shades of color you'd have to use to represent the varying amounts of HD programming on each channel.
> 
> It's a great chart and I've already saved it. I'm actually surprised at the numbers.


I was surprised as well. If you exclude the sports packages and alternates, both compaines have the exact same number of HD channels.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Can anyone confirm the existence of the following networks:

FSN Houston
FSN Utah
FSN Wisconsin


----------



## Scottie73 (Sep 12, 2007)

There's a couple of channels missing from that chart that should be in the sports section: HRTV (Horse Racing TV) and TVG (Television Games), both of which are horse racing channels. Dish has both, Direct has TVG.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Scottie73 said:


> There's a couple of channels missing from that chart that should be in the sports section: HRTV (Horse Racing TV) and TVG (Television Games), both of which are horse racing channels. Dish has both, Direct has TVG.


Neither are in HD are they? Last I looked they weren't.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

anex80 said:


> I've modified a chart that's been floating around here for a while to include nearly all available channels, HD or not, and list what each provider has currently in HD. Total channel counts are also tallied on the lower right-hand side. The chart has been updated with the latest information from E* and D* as of last month (July 2008). It does include the new E* channels added August 1 as well.
> 
> If anyone has any updates/changes, feel free to let me know. Enjoy!


Awesome list, keep it up!


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

anex80 said:


> Can anyone confirm the existence of the following networks:
> 
> FSN Houston
> FSN Utah
> FSN Wisconsin


I can confirm FSN Wisconsin on DirecTv - 669 and some game day HD on 669-1.

Steve


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice work. The only comment I have is on the Video on Demand count. What is being used to say Dish has 14 and DirecTV has zero? On DirecTV the HD VoD content isn't on specific channels, it's intermixed within existing channels.


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

anex80 said:


> Can anyone confirm the existence of the following networks:
> 
> FSN Houston
> FSN Utah
> FSN Wisconsin


All three exist as alternate RSN's that are part time. All three provide HD, mostly gametime only

FSN Houston is an alternate to FSN Southwest
FSN Utah is an alternate to FSN Rocky Mountain
FSN Wisconsin is an alternate to FSN North (I believe)


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Albie said:


> All three exist as alternate RSN's that are part time. All three provide HD, mostly gametime only
> 
> FSN Houston is an alternate to FSN Southwest
> FSN Utah is an alternate to FSN Rocky Mountain
> FSN Wisconsin is an alternate to FSN North (I believe)


FSN Houston 678-1 game only RSN FSN SW for everything else 676

Also D* has HD VOD PPV as well but you failed to count it and HD Net is now ch.306 HDnet MOvies 552. Very fair and comprehnsive list.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

I noticed that you listed a quite a few channels that don't exist, yet.

Might you add Wealth, Mojo and BET News Network to the list? Thanks.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1055740


----------



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

According to your color coding, it appears to me that you have The Big Ten Network listed as "Not a full time channel". Based on my experience, they are a full time channel and show programming 24/7. Not all the programming is HD, but I would guess they would have a higher HD to SD ratio compared to most channels. Correct me if I'm missing something.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Since this is "in theory" an HD only comparison, be nice to remove all the double Red blocks (and channels). That way you won't need to add all the SD channels that will keep getting mentioned.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep, too many non-existent HD networks. There are some neither have yet, so if they are available in HD, they should be on the list, But DIY, Fine Living, etc. needn't be included. 

Also, the MLB EI channels are essentially remaps of RSNs, so they probably shouldn't be counted twice. Wow, actually someone even more generous than Dish and Directv. 

Good work, though.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's also important to note price. You have to pay what to get which channel from what package. With Direct i'd have to have a very high end package just to get FXHD. I'm not spending that much.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

archer75 said:


> It's also important to note price. You have to pay what to get which channel from what package. With Direct i'd have to have a very high end package just to get FXHD. I'm not spending that much.


Very hign end package???? You get FX in the Choice package, $34.99/month for the 1st 12months, then $52.99, plus the $9.99 HD access charge. So for $44.98 for 12 months then $62.98 after that, I don't consider that a very hight end package.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

RAD said:


> Very hign end package???? You get FX in the Choice package, $34.99/month for the 1st 12months, then $52.99, plus the $9.99 HD access charge. So for $44.98 for 12 months then $62.98 after that, I don't consider that a very hight end package.


Last time I checked it didn't show up on the website in that package. I see it's there now though.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tcatdbs said:


> Since this is "in theory" an HD only comparison, be nice to remove all the double Red blocks (and channels). That way you won't need to add all the SD channels that will keep getting mentioned.


Actually showing everything helped me. In terms of the channels watched in our household it turns out that if we switched from Dish to Direct we'd lose Lifetime and gain Fx. Nothing else. Neither offer AMC yet, for instance. But its all good.

Saved the file an did my own sorting.


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

anex80 said:


> Can anyone confirm the existence of the following networks:
> 
> FSN Houston
> FSN Utah
> FSN Wisconsin


As well as FSN Kansas City


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Chinatown said:


> As well as FSN Kansas City


Do you have channel numbers?


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

RAD said:


> Nice work. The only comment I have is on the Video on Demand count. What is being used to say Dish has 14 and DirecTV has zero? On DirecTV the HD VoD content isn't on specific channels, it's intermixed within existing channels.


If you can tell me exactly how many VOD channels are on D* I will add it to the list.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

OrangeandBlue33 said:


> According to your color coding, it appears to me that you have The Big Ten Network listed as "Not a full time channel". Based on my experience, they are a full time channel and show programming 24/7. Not all the programming is HD, but I would guess they would have a higher HD to SD ratio compared to most channels. Correct me if I'm missing something.


The Big 10 Network is listed as a full time channel in the _Sports _section. The Big 10 alternates are listed as part time channels in the _Additional Channels _section.


----------



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks for pointing that out. Sorry I missed it.

Thanks for the great work!


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

tcatdbs said:


> Since this is "in theory" an HD only comparison, be nice to remove all the double Red blocks (and channels). That way you won't need to add all the SD channels that will keep getting mentioned.


I thought it would be nice to see where each carrier compares to the other as well as determine room for growth. This way we can all take pride in filling in the red blocks when they add new HD channels. After all, there will eventually be no red blocks at all!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Good job on the Chart, and I like how on both systems you segmented off the most of the FUZZY numbers.
This weekend was reminder though, that Numbers aren't the only factor, Hardware feature sets are Just as important. Bouncing around all the different Olympic channels, and trying to catch the Nascar Race, and and even a little football. DLB, onscreen menu's, and in general the Channel guide over all, plus when you do try to do a Theme guide, Only E* offerred an Olympic's selection. D* has some nicer Numbers, but hardware they are lacking. Back to Dream again, D* channels and new Channel Negotiation Skills, and E* hardware and software.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

anex80 said:


> If you can tell me exactly how many VOD channels are on D* I will add it to the list.


OK, the problem is that there are no 'dedicated' HD VoD channels on D*, each one of the VoD channels could have HD content on it if they wanted to. Currently I've seen some HD programs on their PPV Movies, Olympics, NBC and Smithsonian channels, haven't looked through all of them to see what else they might have.

Plus last month they had downloaded onto their part of the harddrive partion 10 HD PPV movies.

So how do you see coming up with some way to compare the two companies HD VoD offerings? IMHO there is no good way unless you want to count the total number of HD VoD programs that each vendor offers but that would vary way to much to be useful, I say just drop it from the chart.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> Only E* offerred an Olympic's selection.


What was the E* Olympics selection?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Olympics, just plain and simple, you didn't have to try and select all the different sports.
When you select Sports, then you selected Olympics. Up came all the channels and sports,
I did like how D* grouped the channels together starting at 750, but they way the worked it with the 
menu it was slow and clunky.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> Olympics, just plain and simple, you didn't have to try and select all the different sports.


OK, are you saying it was like a D* "MIX" channel where they showed all the different Olympic channels on one screen?


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

anex80 said:


> The Big 10 Network is listed as a full time channel in the _Sports _section. The Big 10 alternates are listed as part time channels in the _Additional Channels _section.


Also, your BTN "part times" show 4 for E* and 2 for D*?

D* has four game channels available....

Good chart however, nice work.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

RAD said:


> OK, are you saying it was like a D* "MIX" channel where they showed all the different Olympic channels on one screen?


No. DirecTv mapped the channels showing the Olympics to the 750 range in the guide (MSNBC, O etc). When you select one of the 750 Olympic channels you can then access an Olympics guide (giving all of the olympic coverage for the mapped channels). The Olympic guide also has a medel count by country and an Olympic trivia section. It would have been nice to have a guide link to the Olympic VOD section.

As others have noted the guide is a little slow at times, but very convenient.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RAD said:


> OK, are you saying it was like a D* "MIX" channel where they showed all the different Olympic channels on one screen?


No, that is different all togther,


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

steve053 said:


> No. DirecTv mapped the channels showing the Olympics to the 750 range in the guide (MSNBC, O etc). When you select one of the 750 Olympic channels you can then access an Olympics guide (giving all of the olympic coverage for the mapped channels). The Olympic guide also has a medel count by country and an Olympic trivia section. It would have been nice to have a guide link to the Olympic VOD section.
> 
> As others have noted the guide is a little slow at times, but very convenient.


I kind of liked that, but the menu was way to slow for it to be convenient.
What I was talking about was being able to go to sports theme, and instead of having to select a bunch of different sports, you can just select Olympic's. Makes it easier to figure out what to record on different days. Or what was just coming up later in the day.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Why not just REMOVE all the VOD and VOD "like" channels... so what if D* or E* has 50 channels that you have to pay $7.00 to watch a movie that disappears in 24 hours. Why would you count something hardly anyone will buy and none of the content "comes with" any package... For $2 more you can rent 5-8 videos a month from BB mailed to your door. Does anyone really rent the $6.99 HD movies? (I guess they must or they wouldn't waste their bandwidth with them).


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

tcatdbs said:


> Why not just REMOVE all the VOD and VOD "like" channels... so what if D* or E* has 50 channels that you have to pay $7.00 to watch a movie that disappears in 24 hours. Why would you count something hardly anyone will buy and none of the content "comes with" any package... For $2 more you can rent 5-8 videos a month from BB mailed to your door. Does anyone really rent the $6.99 HD movies? (I guess they must or they wouldn't waste their bandwidth with them).


THAT is a GREAT Idea, remove all the Fuzzy right out of the numbers


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

Chinatown said:


> As well as FSN Kansas City


I think they are dedicated on the local cable providers, but not on any satelite systems.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What channels are you indicating with the Alternative sports channels? i.e. the Big Ten.. Directv has 4 when they are needed as well... 

And as someone else stated, Your VOD HD for Directv is not correct... But then I also must ask, how does DISh sort out their HD VOD channels. Is it one channel per show? Or is it different than that?

I really must applaud dish for getting so many premiums up in HD before Directv.. 

You know what is always the best thing about these charts.. While it shows Dish and Direct are so close and are always trying to one up each other by a channel or two (and the way you have everything counted yo ucan see they almost have the same amount of real channels in HD + or minus a couple) anytime you look at a local cable provider it makes you wonder why anyone with an HD tv would consider anything other than Sat... 

And get ready, because its going to need a bunch of updating in a couple days...


----------

